# Qué morro tiene!



## azoo

Me pueden ayudar con unos sinónimos de morro?

Gracias,


----------



## Marcelot

Cara, jeta...


----------



## Violeta.74

Hola!

Hocico, boca, monte, cerro, labios, descaro, desvergüenza, bezo, frescura, jeta, picacho, peña, cara dura, risco, desfachatez, promontorio


----------



## faranji

Yo voy a aprovechar este hilo para preguntarle a algún gallego (concretamente coruñés) si todavía se usa por su tierra la expresión _Qué palmo_ (equivalente a _qué morro_). La oía mucho en Coruña hace unos quince añitos de nada.


----------



## Marcelot

azoo: Con toda la información de Violeta, ya tienes una cálida noche frente al diccionario .

Salvo que la compañera decida explicarte cada diferencia  .

Saludos con rostro feliz: .


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México un morro es un muchahcho, pero tiene diferentes signifiados según la región:

En Chihuahua y Sinaloa es un adolescente. También puede significar novio/a.
Aquí en Torreón es un adolescente, pero de clase social baja.
En otros puntos no sé.

Beso: quico, pico, piquito, quiquín.


----------



## Ellouder

.........
Rostro
.........


----------



## chics

Es verdad, antes *rostro* (y aún lo verás así en los diccionarios) era un sinónimo de *cara* usado sólo en poesía y en las etiquetas de cosméticos, pero hace ya unos años que se usa también en la jerga de calle.
Así, hoy en día _¡qué rostro tienes!_ no es un Quijote con sus puntillas que te llama guapo sino una manera informal de decirte _¡qué cara tienes!_.

Es que ahora los chungos nos hemos cultivao, también ocurre con otras palabras. Otro ejemplo sería el uso de _caja _(torácica) para las _costillas_, como en: _Me parto la caja_. (de tanto reir).


----------



## chics

Sinónimo de "¡qué morro tiene!":
Tiene más cara que espalda.
Tiene un morro que le llega hasta el suelo (¿infantil?)


----------



## lamartus

Al hilo de las aportaciones de Chics también se dice:

- Tienes un morro que te lo pisas.
- ¡Menudo morramen!

Y mi santo dice:

- ¡Vaya rostro que le echas!

Saludos a todos.


----------



## chaquira16

azoo said:


> Me pueden ayudar con unos sinónimos de morro?
> 
> Gracias,


 Más literario, y con muchos matices:

¡qué descaro tienes!

Saludos

Carmen


----------



## JABON

El *morro *salvadoreño es un árbol que no crece mucho y que produce un fruto con cáscara fuerte, resistente, de la que una vez seca se hacen huacales o recipientes varios.
Del fruto además de la cáscra, se aprovechan las semillas, que tiene usos medicinales, dichas semillas, una vez molidas, también se usan para hacer un refresco llamado Horchata, que lleva no sé cuantas variedades de semillas, que se le puede añadir leche y casi siempre sabe agloria.

Si alguien es caradura, cuerudo, necio o tiene poca vergüenza, se le puede decir *tenés sangre de horchata.*

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

JABON said:


> El *morro *salvadoreño es un árbol que no crece mucho y que produce un fruto con cáscara fuerte, resistente, de la que una vez seca se hacen huacales o recipientes varios.
> Del fruto además de la cáscra, se aprovechan las semillas, que tiene usos medicinales, dichas semillas, una vez molidas, también se usan para hacer un refresco llamado Horchata, que lleva no sé cuantas variedades de semillas, que se le puede añadir leche y casi siempre sabe agloria.
> 
> Si alguien es caradura, cuerudo, necio o tiene poca vergüenza, se le puede decir *tenés sangre de horchata.*
> 
> Saludos


 
Por acá la horchata se hace con arroz o con semilla de melón, azúcar y agua. Decimos que a alguien le corre horchata/atole por las venas cuando es un pusilánime. En el diccionario dice que tener sangre de horchata es no alterarse con nada.


----------



## lamartus

ToñoTorreón said:


> En el diccionario dice que tener sangre de horchata es no alterarse con nada.



Y así lo usamos por aquí.


----------



## Berenguer

lamartus said:


> Al hilo de las aportaciones de Chics también se dice:
> 
> - Tienes un morro que te lo pisas.
> - ¡Menudo morramen!
> 
> Y mi santo dice:
> 
> - ¡Vaya rostro que le echas!
> 
> Saludos a todos.



Y siguiendo por la misma senda: "tienes más morro que un coro de negros cantando el _Only you_" o el "Tienes más morro que espalda".

Un saludo.

PD: veo que lo de santificar al más prójimo se está extendiendo


----------



## Marcius Sanctus

¿Qué quiere decir la expresión *morro*?


¿Puedo dormir con vosotros esta noche?
Tú lo que tienes es mucho *morro*.

¡Pero que *morro* tienes!

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Calambur

marcio dos santos said:


> ¿Qué quiere decir la expresión *morro*?
> 
> ¿Puedo dormir con vosotros esta noche?
> Tú lo que tienes es mucho *morro*.
> 
> ¡Pero qué *morro* tienes!


 
Tiendo a creer que puede ser esto:


> 8. m. coloq. Descaro, desfachatez.


Pero sería bueno saber de dónde es el texto, pues podría tratarse de un uso local.


----------



## sayah

Hola:

En España es muy común esa expresión, y se utiliza con el sentido que Calambut ha explicado.

Sayah


----------



## mixunga

Al principio se decía "tener mucha cara" y ya hace años que se dice "tener mucho morro", "vaya morro"... 
Es exactamente eso de la definición: descaro, desfachatez, osadía... Sin embargo tiene un matiz simpático, cuando alguien dice  "tienes mucho morro" puede no estar diciendo que no irrevocablemente.
Tengo tremenda curiosidad por las frases del contexto.


----------



## Pinairun

Hay gente que tiene tanto morro que se lo pisa.
Es otra expresión. Enfática.


----------



## Jellby

Pinairun said:


> Hay gente que tiene tanto morro que se lo pisa.



Y que tiene más cara que espalda.


----------



## Namarne

También con el mismo sentido: _tienes mucha jeta_ y _eres un jeta_.


----------



## mroma

*Nueva Pregunta*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
Buenas tardes. ¿Qué significa ¨¡qué morro!¨?


----------



## Prima Facie

Significa "qué cara más dura" ¿Entiendas esta expresión o mejor trato de explicar un poco?


----------



## mroma

Explícalo más, por favor.


----------



## Prima Facie

Significa tener descaro al hacer las cosas


----------



## mroma

Muchas gracias Prima Facie.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

En México morro es chavo, muchacho, chico.

Por ende decir ¡Qué morro! sería como decir que chico tan guapo!!!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pues sí, depende una vez más de dónde es la expresión.
Morro es el hocico de los animales = cara dura, sirvergüenza.
También es la punta más avanzada de un puerto, como el de La Habana, por analogía.
O como dice Miguelillo, para México.


----------



## emm1366

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Pues sí, depende una vez más de dónde es la expresión.
> Morro es el hocico de los animales = cara dura, sirvergüenza.
> También es la punta más avanzada de un puerto, como el de La Habana, por analogía.
> O como dice Miguelillo, para México.


 En mi tierra se trata de una vagina muy grande cuyo tamaño se aprecia fácilmente. ¡Qué morro!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

emm1366 said:


> En mi tierra se trata de una vagina muy grande cuyo tamaño se aprecia fácilmente. ¡Qué morro!


 
¡Uy, otro significado!


----------



## Ivaldo

¡Buenas! Necesito vuestra ayuda com la palabra morro en este contexto:

— Su amigo Tomás tiene talento, pero le falta dirección en la vida, y un poco de *morro*, que es lo que hace carrera. 

Queiran por favor me corrigir cualquier error de redacción - Desde ya me quedo agradecido.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

- Cara - Caradura / Careto
- Descaro - Descarado
- Jeta  - Jetaza / Jetazo
- Morro  - Morrazo / Morrito (iró)
- Facha  - Desfachatez / Desfachatado


Son todas variantes enfáticas y jergales de la expresión más estándar de 'tener cara / mucha cara'.

Expresiones:

- ¡Qué cara / caradura (tienes / gastas)...!
- ¡Tienes (mucha) cara!

- ¡Qué morro (tienes / gastas)...!
- ¡Menudo / Vaya morro (tienes)...?
- ¡Tienes un morro / morrazo increíble / que no me lo creo...!
- ¡Tienes (mucho) morro...!
- ¡(Eso es) mucho morro...!

- ¡Mira que tienes morro / morrazo...!?
- ¡Pero qué morrazo / morrito...!?
- ¡Eso es tener morro!
- ¡Eso (sí que) es morro!
- ¡Es (que tienes / que hay que) tener morro...!?
- ¡Hay que tener morro...!?
- ¡Hay que tener morro para (decir / hacer) eso...!?


(*) Jergales
- ¡Qué / Menudo morro le echas...!?
- ¡(Cómo) Te pasas de morro...!?
- ¡Tienes un morro / un morrazo que flipo / es de flipar!
- ¡Tienes un morro que te pasas / te tiras...!
- ¡Qué pasada de morro...!

(*) Vulgares:
- ¡Qué puto morro...!
- ¡Menudo puto morrazo...!
- ¡Tienes un morro de cojones...!
- ¡Tienes más morro que Dios...!
- ¡Tienes un morro de la hostia...!




Ivaldo said:


> — Su amigo Tomás tiene talento, pero le falta dirección en la vida, y un poco de *morro*, que es lo que hace carrera.



Ivaldo, en tu ejemplo está usada como 'cualidad personal', más que como expresión coloquial interjectiva o de sorpresa, como ocurría en los posts previos:

- Desparpajo / Desenfado
- Empuje / Atrevimiento
- Osadía / Desfachatez
- Desvergüenza / Desvergonzado


----------



## Ivaldo

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> - Cara - Caradura / Careto
> - Descaro - Descarado
> - Jeta  - Jetaza / Jetazo
> - Morro  - Morrazo / Morrito (iró)
> - Facha  - Desfachatez / Desfachatado
> 
> 
> Son todas variantes enfáticas y jergales de la expresión más estándar de 'tener cara / mucha cara'.
> 
> Expresiones:
> 
> - ¡Qué cara / caradura (tienes / gastas)...!
> - ¡Tienes (mucha) cara!
> 
> - ¡Qué morro (tienes / gastas)...!
> - ¡Menudo / Vaya morro (tienes)...?
> - ¡Tienes un morro / morrazo increíble / que no me lo creo...!
> - ¡Tienes (mucho) morro...!
> - ¡(Eso es) mucho morro...!
> 
> - ¡Mira que tienes morro / morrazo...!?
> - ¡Pero qué morrazo / morrito...!?
> - ¡Eso es tener morro!
> - ¡Eso (sí que) es morro!
> - ¡Es (que tienes / que hay que) tener morro...!?
> - ¡Hay que tener morro...!?
> - ¡Hay que tener morro para (decir / hacer) eso...!?
> 
> 
> (*) Jergales
> - ¡Qué / Menudo morro le echas...!?
> - ¡(Cómo) Te pasas de morro...!?
> - ¡Tienes un morro / un morrazo que flipo / es de flipar!
> - ¡Tienes un morro que te pasas / te tiras...!
> - ¡Qué pasada de morro...!
> 
> (*) Vulgares:
> - ¡Qué puto morro...!
> - ¡Menudo puto morrazo...!
> - ¡Tienes un morro de cojones...!
> - ¡Tienes más morro que Dios...!
> - ¡Tienes un morro de la hostia...!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivaldo, en tu ejemplo está usada como 'cualidad personal', más que como expresión coloquial interjectiva o de sorpresa, como ocurría en los posts previos:
> 
> - Desparpajo / Desenfado
> - Empuje / Atrevimiento
> - Osadía / Desfachatez
> - Desvergüenza / Desvergonzado




¡ Muchas gracias !


----------

